# Solar Powered Worm Harvester



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

My worm harvester has become a Solar Powered Harvester, Just a little 5 watt panel and a lawn mower battery to run the DC motor. Heres a couple pictures.




















Here is a $4200 factory built harvester for comparsion. 














I got $50 and some salvaged parts in mine. I payed $3 for the 5 watt panel. No more time than the motor has to run the little panel seems to be working good.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool

What motor and gearing did you use? I've been thinking of building a compost screener that would be close to that.

WWW


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Cool
> 
> What motor and gearing did you use? I've been thinking of building a compost screener that would be close to that.
> 
> WWW


I used a dc motor off a battery operated wheel chair. It is a gear reduction 24 vdc motor I am running on 12 volts. The front tapered piece is a BIG light fixture than I picked up for $5. The other part of that light fixture is on the other end. The bar through the middle is the bar from a bar-bell weight set. When I build something I look for free or close discarded/salvaged Items to use.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Now that is very impressive if you had to plug it in!


----------

